# Pike Iland



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

anyone been there recently?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I was thinking of going saturday, but it appears river will be blown out http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

It looks like the river should be fishable, going to give it a shot Saturday night unless Ice is good


----------

